
Google Hangouts History Reader - kevlai
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kevguy.github.io&#x2F;Hangout-Reader&#x2F;<p>A website to view your Hangouts history recovered from Google Takeout. The json file is too hideous to read, this website can help a bit.<p>Ever since Google dismantled Hangouts and Messenger and added a couple new messaging apps (Allo, Duo, Meet and Chat) I&#x27;ve been worrying Hangouts won&#x27;t have a future and my history may be gone, especially after my Nexus 5X broke two months ago and all my messages on Allo were gone.<p>I&#x27;m a junior web developer and had been trying to learn some new frameworks and libraries on my own. So the past two weeks I&#x27;ve been doing this project as a way to learn VueJS and Webpack. I&#x27;m sure my code may not be on a par with one may expect, so please feel free to contribute and make it better.
======
ocdtrekkie
Coupled with it storing the data intentionally, this would make an awesome
Sandstorm app. I have a lot of stuff like Google Takeout data that I wish I
could both store and read on my own server.

~~~
kevlai
I want to keep it simpler because I want users to use it without any worries
of violation of privacy. I think once they hear the word 'server', they'll
freak. This is why however much I want to add features like saving history in
csv/tsv format (whatever that can organize the data), I can't...

